# Imac freeze



## palws (Sep 25, 2001)

I have an iMacDV/400.
About a week ago this iMac has been locking up after having a few apps open. Even when I quit all the apps it still locks the mouse. I've tried force quiting but that doesn't work. The only way to is to use the reset button under the phone port to reboot.
Also possibly at second problem is the remote access. Same thing as above. When I'm running some apps,then done and quite the apps. I fire up remote access and a freeze again.

What I have done so far:
Dumped the prefs of some of the apps to create new ones.
Dumped the RMA prefs and reset the control panel etc.
Also the usual maintenance: finder pref, rebuild the desktop with either TTP or Conflict Catcher, run TTP,Norton, check DiskWarrior etc etc.

For awhile I thought it *might* be bad ram but checked that also and replaced the sticks with new backups just in case.
You would think it was an extension conflict although CC says no and the others can't come up with anything either.

Anyone have any ideas that I'm missing?

Thanks


----------



## snowgurl (Sep 26, 2001)

I've been having freezes mostly on IE 5.1 when I try to scroll.  It's a hard freeze -- not the kind that just disables the scrolling (when you have to use the arrows). It's frustrating. I've trashed preferences, reinstalled, rebuilt the desktop, etc. I feel like I'm tip-toeing around with the mouse afraid to click in the wrong place! I've been looking all over for a solution but nothing yet, so I have no advice to give you. I'll just keep checking back to see if anyone else can help.


----------



## palws (Sep 27, 2001)

Wow, I posted this "what?" two days ago.?.

Thanks for replying Snowgurl. 

Although I'm a bit puzzled with over 4000 members that no one could/would come up with at least some kind of solution or even a half answer. Hmmm


----------



## kirnumr (Oct 7, 2002)

I had a similar problem with my iMac DV freezing.  Turned out the iMac was fine but it was the mouse and keyboard that was freezing.  It would happen intermittently, sometimes every few months sometimes every few minutes.  If I disconnected and reconnected the USB cable the problem would be reset and everything would work well again until the next incident.

I eventually brought it in for service under warranty and they claimed they fixed it.  It worked good for a while but started failing again, of course the warranty was expired by then.  Unfortunately with the 'fix' CompUSA implemented the it was no longer just the mouse and keyboard freezing, now it was the entire iMac that was freezing.  I had to hard reboot using the reset button.  Since this screws up OS X (I have to boot off the CD and fix the OS) I just gave up on the iMac which is now collecting dust next to the Win2K PC I borrowed from work.

Good luck,
Bob


----------



## AlanBDahl (Oct 9, 2002)

I used to have a similar mouse freezing problem on my iMac DV-SE 500. Usually unplugging and plugging in the mouse (or the keyboard if the mouse is attached to it) did the trick. I always suspected that the problem was related to moving the mouse when the machine was waking from sleep but I can't really say for sure.


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 9, 2002)

I have an iMAC/700 and the logic board crapped out on it (don't worry, it was still under warranty!). You should use your hardware test disk that came with the computer (I assume you got one, not sure that you have one though) and test your hardware. It could be your motherboard or logic board have a slight problem that would make your system freeze up. It completely disabled mine but at least with the hardware test you can find out if there is more going on "under the hood" of your computer. 

I have heard the same thing about the sleep function--that it's pretty much not worth using because while it saves power, your computer can "forget" it's actually on when you try to wake it up again. Not the best explanation, but it works for me! 

If I were you, i would turn off all extensions that don't serve a purpose on your computer like "speech" and any conflicting or doubled extensions. 

One reason the 4,000 members haven't all replied is that they, like me, only have time to cruise certain forums. It's hit or miss--sometimes you get an instant response, sometimes a week passes before someone comes along with an answer. 

I hope these suggestions help you. Let me know one way or the other. 

M8y

Nato


----------



## pipkinblue (Oct 4, 2006)

Please help...

...my iMac keeps freezing up completely after being woken up from sleep (it doesn't crash while it's asleep) or when I don't use it for a while. 

I have run a virus detection program, repaired the disk permissions and the disk itself in DiskUtility, un-and replugged mouse and keyboard, removed corrupt fonts, all to no use.

Is there anything I could do before going through the hassle of reinstalling OSX?

Details of my machine below... does anyone know what this is all about?

ta,

  Machine Name:	iMac
  Machine Model:	iMac4,1
  CPU Type:	Intel Core Duo
  Number Of Cores:	2
  CPU Speed:	2 GHz
  L2 Cache (shared):	2 MB
  Memory:	512 MB
  Bus Speed:	667 MHz
  Boot ROM Version:	IM41.0039.B00
  Serial Number:	W8603XA9U2P
  SMC Version:	1.1f5


----------



## bobw (Oct 4, 2006)

Create another User and log into that account and see if it works normally.


----------



## pipkinblue (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks bob, will try and let you know...


----------



## pipkinblue (Oct 6, 2006)

Oh yes!

It has stopped freezing - yesterday I have updated to from my 10.3.8 to 10.4.8 and that did the job.

Thanks for your advice though Bob!

xP


----------



## dreric1kansas (Oct 19, 2008)

I have been trying to figure out why my Imac 800 mgz  freezes after 10 minutes or so while working with it. This seemed to have started when I updated to the new OSX. I have enough ram .  First I lost my preferences and that was solved at the Apple store. The mouse or something freezes the system after 10 minutes which continues. The Apple store geniuses say they have Imacs like mine and they do fine. I don't know whether it is  the hard drive is going (disk utility and disk warrior said it was okay) ; something overheating inside after 10 minutes or something else. Do you think a full clean install might help? Apple says they won't work on this Imac anymore. Any help appreciated .


----------

